# ULA HOPTOBER FEST Oct. 21st ∙



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ITS GOIN DOWN


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

If you know rappers and you gonna tell them about Hoptober Fest and they want to perform then they need to get hold of me.
IF they just show up at Hoptober Fest they ain't getting on stage.

And there WILL NOT be 20 groups performing so they need to holla at me asap!

Also Anybody who wants to sponsor the hop can still do so......










Rolln Videos is willing to give $1000 towards the prize money for the Hop if he sells 120 videos between now and Hoptober Fest so hit him up at 

www.myspace.com/rollnlowridervideos


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 7 2007, 12:41 PM~8739288
> *If you know rappers and you gonna tell them about Hoptober Fest and they want to perform then they need to get hold of me.
> IF they just show up at Hoptober Fest they ain't getting on stage.
> 
> ...


i'll take 5


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

hit him up on myspace....that's the only place you can order them I think....


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 7 2007, 11:44 AM~8739307
> *i'll take 5
> *


you can pm me you info and we can set it up! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 7 2007, 08:45 PM~8742308
> *you can pm me you info and we can set it up! :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 7 2007, 08:45 PM~8742308
> *you can pm me you info and we can set it up! :biggrin:
> *


I STILL GOT THE ROLL'N MAGNET FOR THE CARS YOU GAVE ME IN PHX LOOKS GREAT ON THE FRIDGE!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 7 2007, 11:41 AM~8739288
> *If you know rappers and you gonna tell them about Hoptober Fest and they want to perform then they need to get hold of me.
> IF they just show up at Hoptober Fest they ain't getting on stage.
> 
> ...



DAMN, ITS SYNBAD THE SUPER EVENT COORDINATOR. RELAX BRO ITS NOT THAT BIG OF A DEAL. AND BESIDES THE MAJORITY OF THE RAPPERS FROM DALLAS SUCK ANYWAY. OH YEA U DO KNOW UR GONNA HAVE TO GIVE UP THE MIKE SO THAT THEY CAN PERFORM RIGHT. JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 8 2007, 09:32 PM~8748145
> *DAMN, ITS SYNBAD THE SUPER EVENT COORDINATOR. RELAX BRO ITS NOT THAT BIG OF A DEAL. AND BESIDES THE MAJORITY OF THE RAPPERS FROM DALLAS SUCK ANYWAY. OH YEA U DO KNOW UR GONNA HAVE TO GIVE UP THE MIKE SO THAT THEY CAN PERFORM RIGHT. JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *



okay but some of the kids in the clubs like the Dallas Rappers....& Giving up a mic ain't a problem for me.... I did it at the last picnic.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: ITS ON NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

The Super Coordinator Does it again !!!

Hoptober Fest Invitation!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8748145
> *DAMN, ITS SYNBAD THE SUPER EVENT COORDINATOR. RELAX BRO ITS NOT THAT BIG OF A DEAL. AND BESIDES THE MAJORITY OF THE RAPPERS FROM DALLAS SUCK ANYWAY. OH YEA U DO KNOW UR GONNA HAVE TO GIVE UP THE MIKE SO THAT THEY CAN PERFORM RIGHT. JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hoptober Fest


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Sep 12 2007, 08:05 AM~8773289
> *Hoptober Fest
> *


x2 1/2


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 11 2007, 05:12 PM~8768384
> *The Super Coordinator Does it again !!!
> 
> Hoptober Fest Invitation!!
> *


NICE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Alrighty New Flyer 
Please get it up on your myspace pages !!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Garland's FINEST car club will be in the house!


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 21 2007, 03:01 PM~8842114
> *Alrighty New Flyer
> Please get it up on your myspace pages !!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8748145
> *DAMN, ITS SYNBAD THE SUPER EVENT COORDINATOR. RELAX BRO ITS NOT THAT BIG OF A DEAL. AND BESIDES THE MAJORITY OF THE RAPPERS FROM DALLAS SUCK ANYWAY. OH YEA U DO KNOW UR GONNA HAVE TO GIVE UP THE MIKE SO THAT THEY CAN PERFORM RIGHT. JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


THIS ***** LOL^^ :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

www.uladfw.com</a>


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 1 2007, 08:44 AM~8905716
> *www.uladfw.com</a>
> *



Nice website..... Looks all professional..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 1 2007, 01:41 PM~8908114
> *Nice website..... Looks all professional.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I checked it out and it's tight....but I tried to email the webmaster so he can correct the name for ESTILO cc on the links page.....anyone know how to get the word to him....


----------



## BEFOREKOLOR_85 (May 26, 2006)

What time is the hop?
Thanks


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Oct 1 2007, 07:58 PM~8911329
> *I checked it out and it's tight....but I tried to email the webmaster so he can correct the name for ESTILO cc on the links page.....anyone know how to get the word to him....
> *


 Allot of the links on the LINKS page do not work, when you click on a website it tries to pull up email address.... :uh:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C. will be in effect. Cant Wait!


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BEFOREKOLOR_85_@Oct 3 2007, 12:26 AM~8920758
> *What time is the hop?
> Thanks
> *


Yea wut he said!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ILL BE THERE


----------



## BEFOREKOLOR_85 (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Oct 6 2007, 09:07 PM~8945473
> *Yea wut he said!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Cant wait


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 8 2007, 02:00 PM~8953266
> *  Cant wait
> *


X2


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2007, 10:15 AM~8906201
> *TECHNIQUES</span>*


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Honk....bump...HONK!HONK! V-BALL TIME!


----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)

They don't want none Jose, lol


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 11 2007, 10:56 AM~8976490
> *
> HONK!HONK!
> 
> *




:nono: This time I parking across the street from yall..... 

after the sherman show I couldnt hear for 2 days !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 11 2007, 10:38 AM~8976750
> *:nono:  This time I parking across the street from yall.....
> 
> after the sherman show I couldnt hear for 2 days !
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

whats the hopp payout


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8739288
> *If you know rappers and you gonna tell them about Hoptober Fest and they want to perform then they need to get hold of me.
> IF they just show up at Hoptober Fest they ain't getting on stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

any1 got pix from previous years?


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 11 2007, 02:30 PM~8978296
> *any1 got pix from previous years?
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 11 2007, 02:30 PM~8978296
> *any1 got pix from previous years?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=192877


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 11 2007, 02:30 PM~8978296
> *any1 got pix from previous years?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211882


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx for the links! i think that im gonna try to make it this year if i can find sum more ppl to roll with me. probly be out there sat night. any cruises or anything goin down?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt.who's going?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

SOMEONE FILM THIS EVENT.. AND SEND IT TO ME.. I MAKE SURE I GET IT ON DVD...AND SEND SOME FREE DVD'S BACK


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 21 2007, 03:01 PM~8842114
> *Alrighty New Flyer
> Please get it up on your myspace pages !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Honk! 3 wheeling! bump.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

i heard its gonna be a good event


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Oct 16 2007, 09:07 PM~9018231
> *i heard its gonna be a good event
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Oct 15 2007, 04:05 PM~9006960
> *ttt.who's going?
> *


I am


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*BUMP*


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

It would be in the interest of every car club in ULA to have a representative at the ULA meeting at the Jarro Kafe 2morrow nite !!!

Again It WOULD BE IN THE BEST INTEREST OF EVERY CAR CLUB TO SEND A REP TO THE MEETING.....

This is about HOPTOBERFEST...................


----------



## RO D-TOWN V.P (Sep 4, 2007)

WE'LL BE IN DA HOUSE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT UP TOP


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TIEMPOS LOCOS will be their :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 16 2007, 09:05 PM~9017723
> *Honk! 3 wheeling! bump.
> *



:angry: NO MORE HONKING ! ! ! ! ! !

NEXT iAM GOING TO HAVE A PICNIC


THE " NO MORE HONKING " PICNIC ! ! ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 05:36 AM~9020495
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2007, 01:16 PM~9030272
> *:roflmao:
> *


That's a contusion!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Oct 18 2007, 12:20 PM~9030311
> *That's a contusion!
> *


y pa' los que no entienden.... Un Chipote ! :roflmao:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 17 2007, 04:11 PM~9024316
> *It would be in the interest of every car club in ULA to have a representative at the ULA meeting at the Jarro Kafe 2morrow nite !!!
> 
> Again It WOULD BE IN THE BEST INTEREST OF EVERY CAR CLUB TO SEND A REP TO THE MEETING.....
> ...


WHERE IS THE JARRO KAFE


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

off 35 & Nwy


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2007, 09:09 PM~9018262
> *I am
> *


ME TOO :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

How was the ULA meeting last night?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

IF THINGS GO GOOD TODAY... I WILL BE THERE TO COVER YALL SHOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 08:57 AM~9037666
> * IF THINGS GO GOOD TODAY... I WILL BE THERE TO COVER YALL SHOW.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

NO Parking on the Side of the Road
NO Parking on the Grass
WE have to pick up all trash!!!

NO extra port a potties needed.

FIRST COME FIRST SERVE 
PARK OPENS AT 6am

We also need to know who is hopping!!!
Get at People's Choice or call Cesar TODAY !!!

ONE CAR FROM ALL CLUBS AT PAVILLION PARKING....
PART OF THE PARKING WILL BE MARKED OFF FOR THE HOP 

WHO EVER GETS TO THE PARK FIRST NEEDS TO ASK FOR A PARK RANGER AND ASK WHERE AROUND THE PAVILLION WE CAN PARK.....
WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO PARK ON SOME OF THE GRASS IF THE PARK RANGER ALLOWS.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 09:57 AM~9037666
> * IF THINGS GO GOOD TODAY... I WILL BE THERE TO COVER YALL SHOW.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 08:57 AM~9037666
> *<span style='color:blue'>CONFIRMED!!!*


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

No need to ask if I will there with the Phaylanx Grill....... :biggrin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

anybody doing anything the night before the picnic?what time is the hop?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 08:57 AM~9037666
> * IF THINGS GO GOOD TODAY... I WILL BE THERE TO COVER YALL SHOW.... :biggrin:
> *


bring some DVD's I can scoop some up from u :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

1 more day ! ! ! ! !


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 19 2007, 01:01 PM~9039065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SHITTING ME, WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO PARK THEN, NO PARKING ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD, AND NO PARKING ON THE GRASS, AND FROM WHAT I HEAR, THE PARKING IS VERY LIMITED IN THE PARKING LOT, THEN ON TOP OF THAT, HALF OF THAT IS GOING TO BE MARKED OFF FOR THE HOP.......

HOW DO YOU EXPECT PEOPLE TO BRING CARS OUT THAT THEY HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY INTO AND PARK THAT SHIT OUT OF SIGHT.....MAN THERES WAY TOO MANY HATERS OUT THERE WHO LIKE TO FUCK PEOPLES SHIT UP JUST FOR A GOOD LAUGH FOR ME TO BE TAKIN MY SHIT OUT THERE..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm rollin the cadi and I hope its worth going this will be my 2nd time for me and
the fam to go....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

No Parking on da grass????? :angry:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tangy '85
*****
Posts: 3,110
Joined: Apr 2002
From: Ft. Worth, Texas
Car Club: $$$$$ ROLLERZ ONLY $$$$$





QUOTE(Synbad979 @ Oct 19 2007, 01:01 PM) *
user posted image
NO Parking on the Side of the Road
NO Parking on the Grass
WE have to pick up all trash!!!

NO extra port a potties needed.

FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
PARK OPENS AT 6am

We also need to know who is hopping!!!
Get at People's Choice or call Cesar TODAY !!!

ONE CAR FROM ALL CLUBS AT PAVILLION PARKING....
PART OF THE PARKING WILL BE MARKED OFF FOR THE HOP

WHO EVER GETS TO THE PARK FIRST NEEDS TO ASK FOR A PARK RANGER AND ASK WHERE AROUND THE PAVILLION WE CAN PARK.....
WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO PARK ON SOME OF THE GRASS IF THE PARK RANGER ALLOWS.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Oct 20 2007, 03:58 PM~9046712
> *ARE YOU SHITTING ME, WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO PARK THEN, NO PARKING ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD, AND NO PARKING ON THE GRASS, AND FROM WHAT I HEAR, THE PARKING IS VERY LIMITED IN THE PARKING LOT, THEN ON TOP OF THAT, HALF OF THAT IS GOING TO BE MARKED OFF FOR THE HOP.......
> 
> HOW DO YOU  EXPECT PEOPLE TO BRING CARS OUT THAT THEY HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY INTO AND PARK THAT SHIT OUT OF SIGHT.....MAN THERES WAY TOO MANY HATERS OUT THERE WHO LIKE TO FUCK PEOPLES SHIT UP JUST FOR A GOOD LAUGH FOR ME TO BE TAKIN MY SHIT OUT THERE..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


We aren't taking any cars. Too much of a hassle. Were going in our daily drivers..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2007, 08:14 PM~9047556
> *Tangy '85
> *****
> Posts: 3,110
> ...



i understand that, but i was under the impression it was kinda a show also, i mean thats what it looked like by the pics from the previous years.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Oct 20 2007, 07:47 PM~9047407
> *No Parking on da grass????? :angry:    :dunno:    :scrutinize:
> *


or on the side of the street........ :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: what kinda shit is that....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Oct 20 2007, 08:18 PM~9047849
> *i understand that, but i was under the impression it was kinda a show also, i mean thats what it looked like by the pics from the previous years.....
> *


Well it is but I'm not leaving my lo-lo on the other side of the park.. But that's just me, to each his own..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2007, 10:17 PM~9048142
> *Well it is but I'm not leaving my lo-lo on the other side of the park.. But that's just me, to each his own..
> *


thats exactly what im saying, aint no way im leavin my shit outta sight...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

So who not going than???? Just wondering.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill be their in my daily, my car is tore apart getting it ready for houston


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Everyone who is somebody, will be there, if u aint nobody, you wount be there.plain and simple.....hahaha Mr.Ortiz


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 21 2007, 12:11 AM~9048993
> *Everyone who is somebody, will be there, if u aint nobody, you wount be there.plain and simple.....hahaha Mr.Ortiz
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:biggrin: HMMMM to go or not to go..... :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

whos hoppin????


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

For those club who we passed tickets out to we would like to collect the cash today.. Also we will be selling tickets for the Halloween party that is next Sat.. So get your tickets, the space is limited and selling out fast. We have 2 reserved tables left, after that seating will be first come first serve.... :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I went, just got back, there was plenty of cars parked on the grass, a lot of cars, clubs etc. overall was a pretty good show!


----------



## BEFOREKOLOR_85 (May 26, 2006)

PIX OF THE HOP :biggrin:  







.tinypic.com/wmmsl4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 08:57 AM~9037666
> * IF THINGS GO GOOD TODAY... I WILL BE THERE TO COVER YALL SHOW.... :biggrin:
> *


Hey C, it was good to meet you homie, Gonna be watching the DVD's tomorrow. Riding the Greyhound from LA just to ocover the show and sell DVD's means you are dedicated. Good luck and have a safe trip home on that crazy ass bus. Them stories you were telling us cracked me up.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

We had a great time at tha park and let me tell you their was alot of cool
homies. These clubs were there: Down ll Clown, Majestics, Dallas Lowrider's, 
Intokables, Lonestar Ridaz, Majestixs, Rollerz Only, Lo Lows, Low Life, but if 
I left out any other clubs I'm sorry. We will be coming again next year... :biggrin:


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

LIMITED EDITION C.C. WAS IN THA HOUSE :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: 


SUM PICZ I TOOK:

















































































































MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP TODAY FROM THE LIMITED EDITION C.C. FAMILIA.......

IF YOU MISSED OUT DAMN YOU MISSED ONE HELL OF A SHOW IT WAS :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Oct 21 2007, 07:41 PM~9053361
> *LIMITED EDITION C.C. WAS IN THA HOUSE :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> SUM PICZ I TOOK:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Oct 20 2007, 10:14 PM~9048386
> *thats exactly what im saying, aint no way im leavin my shit outta sight...
> *


I saw your homeboys out there, the red patterned big body (nice) and the blue glass house and some others from RO, you should have came out, fools were parking all over the grass because there were so many cars, park rangers and the cops all said cool I guess.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 08:54 PM~9053477
> *I saw your homeboys out there, the red patterned big body (nice) and the blue glass house and some others from RO, you should have came out, fools were parking all over the grass because there were so many cars, park rangers and the cops all said cool I guess.
> *


i saw ur lac man, looks real nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

man u shoulda stopped and said wut up! :biggrin: Thats why I had the little SKIM layitlow.com decal on the window. :0


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:02 PM~9053565
> *man u shoulda stopped and said wut up!  :biggrin: Thats why I had the little SKIM layitlow.com decal on the window. :0
> *


i kept circling ur car but i didnt know which one u were and thats how i knew it was ur car cuz on the 1/4's it reads skim layitlow.com haha thats pimp. im the one that had the red sox jersey on.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:54 PM~9053477
> *I saw your homeboys out there, the red patterned big body (nice) and the blue glass house and some others from RO, you should have came out, fools were parking all over the grass because there were so many cars, park rangers and the cops all said cool I guess.
> *


 YEAH THEY DON'T TO MUCH TRIP OUT THERE AS LONG AS EVERYTHING AND EVERYONE IS COOL.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 21 2007, 09:05 PM~9053600
> *i kept circling ur car but i didnt know which one u were and thats how i knew it was ur car cuz on the 1/4's it reads skim layitlow.com haha thats pimp. im the one that had the red sox jersey on.
> *


 :0 I guess I was probably walking around or grubbing on all that carne asada they were grilling! Im still full. lol

Homie Stylin whats the deal :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:12 PM~9053667
> *:0  I guess I was probably walking around or grubbing on all that carne asada they were grilling! Im still full. lol
> 
> Homie Stylin whats the deal  :biggrin:
> *


i noticed ya'll were grillin' like a mofo, hopefully next time i'll have my coupe ready.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 10:12 PM~9053667
> *:0  I guess I was probably walking around or grubbing on all that carne asada they were grilling! Im still full. lol
> 
> Homie Stylin whats the deal  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 21 2007, 09:19 PM~9053724
> *:0
> *


hell yeah man they musta had like 75 lbs of meat, and hot links, chicken you name it. Not to mention beer and all the soda you could drink. Them fools from Majestics and Westside got their grille on.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 10:33 PM~9053845
> *hell yeah man they musta had like 75 lbs of meat, and hot links, chicken you name it. Not to mention beer and all the soda you could drink. Them fools from Majestics and Westside got their grille on.
> *


COOL AZZ HOMIES THERE AND OTHERS. SOME CALLED BE LOOKING FOR ME TO BE OUT THERE AND HEARD OTHER WERE LOOKING FOR ME OUT THERE, BUT SOMETHINGS DON'T ALWAYS GO AS PLANNED..........


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 11:33 PM~9053845
> *hell yeah man they musta had like 75 lbs of meat, and hot links, chicken you name it. Not to mention beer and all the soda you could drink. Them fools from Majestics and Westside got their grille on.
> *



whats it do SKIM loc man it was good meetin u and all the other riders man i had a ball loc all was g wit no drama thats the b-nizz nice lac too  bro... yeah the meat was off the hook im still full too we came bacc to the house and started the grill up and grubed sum more :biggrin: ....

i just wanna say it was cool meetin all u cats at the pic nic real talk!!!!!!!!!!!!  


westside c.c. charlotte will b bacc next yr but we will bring our cars too!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 21 2007, 11:42 PM~9054732
> *i just wanna say it was cool meetin all u cats at the pic nic real talk!!!!!!!!!!!!
> westside c.c. charlotte will b bacc next yr but we will bring our cars too!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 yall should do that for reals!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Picnic was good overall. Beautiful weather !! Everyone out there just having a good time.

Here's a few pics of the hop. I got more I have to upload......



















:thumbsup:






















































Didn't stay to see the Orange Caddy hop.... :banghead: How did it do after all that talking?? :roflmao: 










Got some good video of Sal and "Chingo Bling" going at it. :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Had a Blast ! ! ! 

nice park to.  ... I cruzed that som-a-bish all day long !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: People's Choice


 Duce !




:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2007, 07:18 AM~9055508
> *Had a Blast ! ! !
> 
> nice park to.   ... I cruzed that som-a-bish all day long !
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS FROM YESTERDAY?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 07:46 AM~9055574
> *ANY MORE PICS FROM YESTERDAY?
> *


yeah i got more but this weather is making things slow this morning...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

More pics......


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

CLEAN BOMB :thumbsup:
























































MORE TO COME


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*3 of My Favorites: *



























Still have a few more flicks....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Synbad involving the young ones:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT for more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cripn8ez, WestTxFinest, Skim

west up homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2007, 09:38 AM~9056186
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cripn8ez, WestTxFinest, Skim
> 
> ...


You make it back to North Carolina yet?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*THE BANG BUS !!!!!!!</span>
<img src=\'http://pic90.picturetrail.com/VOL2204/10044657/18127338/284588925.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

 <span style=\'color:blue\'>ready for some lost chick to come in the BANG BUS


















*[/quote]



> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 22 2007, 07:52 AM~9055462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 11:40 AM~9056199
> *You make it back to North Carolina yet?
> *



naw i leave n the am 2 marrow... im on tonys computer rt now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2007, 09:40 AM~9056203
> *Here are some that Sin posted in another topic
> *



:thumbsup:


*Soon as I get home I'll update some videos. *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:54 PM~9053477
> *I saw your homeboys out there, the red patterned big body (nice) and the blue glass house and some others from RO, you should have came out, fools were parking all over the grass because there were so many cars, park rangers and the cops all said cool I guess.
> *


yeah the caddy was gilbert, and the glass house was joe, both cool ass motherfuckers man.......i guess i did miss a good one, oh well, no time to worry about it now, i wish i would have known it was gonna go down like that....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2007, 10:43 AM~9056221
> *:thumbsup:
> Soon as I get home I'll update some videos.
> *



:nono: Not the Bang Bus video's


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2007, 09:47 AM~9056241
> *:nono:  Not the Bang Bus video's
> *


no way homie. Gonna sell those on the Black Market :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Oct 22 2007, 09:47 AM~9056238
> *yeah the caddy was gilbert, and the glass house was joe, both cool ass motherfuckers man.......i guess i did miss a good one, oh well, no time to worry about it now, i wish i would have known it was gonna go down like that....
> *



These the ones you talking about homie??


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

I GOT SUM COOL VIDS TOO WILL LOAD 2 MARROW WIN I GET TO THE TILT!!!!!!!!!

ONCE AGAIN HAD A G TIME NICE MEET N U CATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2007, 09:56 AM~9056299
> *I GOT SUM COOL VIDS TOO WILL LOAD 2 MARROW WIN I GET TO THE TILT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ONCE AGAIN HAD A G TIME NICE MEET N U CATS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea I got some pic's But I dont got the cam with me....... will post up tomarrow


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2007, 11:58 AM~9056325
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD PICNIC,MY MEMBERS TOLD ME IT WAS A REAL GOOD TURN-OUT !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 22 2007, 10:12 AM~9056425
> *LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD PICNIC,MY MEMBERS TOLD ME IT WAS A REAL GOOD TURN-OUT !
> *


Q-vo Tiny. Picnic was good homie.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2007, 11:14 AM~9056442
> *Q-vo Tiny. Picnic was good homie.
> *



X2 ............ heard they were giveing away Budweiser too


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2007, 10:16 AM~9056457
> *X2 ............ heard they were giveing away Budweiser too
> *


I even saw the Budweiser truck rollin by asking for Tiny's whereabouts.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2007, 11:26 AM~9056511
> *I even saw the Budweiser truck rollin by asking for Tiny's whereabouts.
> *



pour guy .......... " said he had a truck full of budweiser for there #1 customer "

he went home disapointed........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2007, 10:30 AM~9056540
> *pour guy .......... " said he had a truck full of budweiser for there #1 customer "
> 
> he went home disapointed........
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 22 2007, 10:12 AM~9056425
> *LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD PICNIC,MY MEMBERS TOLD ME IT WAS A REAL GOOD TURN-OUT !
> *


 :0 

I WAS WONDERING WHERE U WERE :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2007, 10:16 AM~9056457
> *X2 ............ heard they were giveing away Budweiser too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FOOL RUBBING IT IN!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Garlands FINEST Car Club had a overall gret time besides the "save a friend parking spot" B.S.!!! And how bout them Cowboys!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, MAJESTICS81

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 22 2007, 11:48 AM~9057101
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, MAJESTICS81
> 
> ...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 22 2007, 10:48 AM~9057101
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, MAJESTICS81
> 
> ...


WHATS CRAKIN


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

"SAVE A FRIEND PARKING LOT", JUST GET THERE EARLY AND YOU WANT HAVE THAT PROBLEM.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 22 2007, 11:53 AM~9057145
> *"SAVE A FRIEND PARKING LOT", JUST GET THERE EARLY AND YOU WANT HAVE THAT PROBLEM.
> *


Ortiz, is that why you kept HONKING all day long ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 22 2007, 11:48 AM~9057101
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, MAJESTICS81
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Despite the whole experience I think the turnout was great.....
Except I had to stop 3 time to eat every time i went to see Lo Lows, Majestix & Phaylanx and Estilo.....

Man everybody was spread out!!

Tiny I heard that Budweiser took a hit in the stockmarket cuz you weren't at the picnic.........

Everybody needs to thank Tim of directing traffic and for show the cops we got it together.....

They should be hitting me up this week to meet and talk about the event.

What's up to hard in the paint, Southbound latino & street low mag..for coming out!!!

And all the out of town riders who come down.....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2007, 10:26 AM~9056511
> *I even saw the Budweiser truck rollin by asking for Tiny's whereabouts.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 22 2007, 12:53 PM~9057145
> *"SAVE A FRIEND PARKING LOT", JUST GET THERE EARLY AND YOU WANT HAVE THAT PROBLEM.
> *


 :roflmao: we were there at 7:30 and still got the worst spot ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2007, 10:30 AM~9056540
> *pour guy .......... " said he had a truck full of budweiser for there #1 customer "
> 
> he went home disapointed........
> *


 :roflmao: Naw bro,i had my crew holding things down out there !


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2007, 09:41 AM~9056210
> *naw i leave n the am 2 marrow... im on tonys computer rt now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up snow, this is jesus, man i wish we could have stayed at tony's longer and help finish that beer and carne asada ya'll were making haha, man but it was nice to meet all of you guys, tell tony thanx for inviting us over to his house that should be on mtv cribs haha, rich mofo, :biggrin: ya'll take care and be safe homie


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes I understand but do you understand that the flyer said "first come" which MEANS first to get to the parking spot gets it. Not first to get there 
and reserve the whole ten spots for your mom and grandma. The flyer should say get there first to RESERVE and put chairs on the parking spots...lol its all good I know for the next time bro.....We had a great time.







> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 22 2007, 10:53 AM~9057145
> *"SAVE A FRIEND PARKING LOT", JUST GET THERE EARLY AND YOU WANT HAVE THAT PROBLEM.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

any more pictures? the show was really nice


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

EVEN THAT YOU HAD TO MANY CARS FOR THOSE SPOTS, BUT IT'S ALL GOOD I'M GLAD YA'LL KICKED IT AND HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 22 2007, 01:20 PM~9057659
> *any more pictures? the show was really nice
> *


The ones i posted are the only ones i had homie.... I'm waiting for someone else to post em up.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 22 2007, 01:21 PM~9057665
> *EVEN THAT YOU HAD TO MANY CARS FOR THOSE SPOTS, BUT IT'S ALL GOOD I'M GLAD YA'LL KICKED IT AND HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WHATS UP TIM !


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 22 2007, 02:40 PM~9057421
> *whats up snow, this is jesus,  man i wish we could have stayed at tony's longer and help finish that beer and carne asada ya'll were making haha, man but it was nice to meet all of you  guys, tell tony thanx for inviting us over to his house that should be on mtv cribs haha, rich mofo,  :biggrin: ya'll take care and be safe homie
> *



haha loco ya it was nice meet n u bro man u know we drank & 8 all night!!!!!!!!!! haha mtv cribs!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 take care homie pm me wit ur # i forgot 2 get it~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 22 2007, 12:20 PM~9057659
> *any more pictures? the show was really nice
> *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

nice pics...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

TINY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 22 2007, 02:51 PM~9058364
> *nice pics...
> *


x2....


I thought there were going to be 3 seperate photographers there? Whats up with the pics?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

kool dude. :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

give me 5mins. I took like 200pics! n I have some hopp clips!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Oct 22 2007, 03:40 PM~9058668
> *give me 5mins. I took like 200pics! n I have some hopp clips!
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

looks like a great turnout...2 bad i missed it...by da way who had the Fleetwood the DeAlbas had built out there??? Oh by da way anyone know this asshole....lol...What up Tim???


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 22 2007, 03:46 PM~9058705
> *looks like a great turnout...2 bad i missed it...by da way who had the Fleetwood the DeAlbas had built out there???  Oh by da way anyone know this asshole....lol...What up Tim???
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that fool around these parts. Trying to act gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> looks like a great turnout...2 bad i missed it...by da way who had the Fleetwood the DeAlbas had built out there???
> 
> torez empire had cadastrophic out there


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> > looks like a great turnout...2 bad i missed it...by da way who had the Fleetwood the DeAlbas had built out there???
> >
> > torez empire had cadastrophic out there
> 
> ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

OJ HYDRAULICS - You got any videos of the Orange caddy hopping ??? I'm about to post up 2 videos homie.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

* TWO VIDEO CLIPS :* 


Some Talking.......

63' Hoppin


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I KNOW SOMEBODY IN TEMPLE IS NOT TRYING TO TALK ABOUT ME "THE PEOPLES'S CHOICE", BUT I KNOW HE IS CAUSE IT AIN'T SHIT TO DO DOWN THERE BUT WATCH 18 WHEELERS PASS BY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2007, 04:38 PM~9059092
> *OJ HYDRAULICS - You got any videos of the Orange caddy hopping ??? I'm about to post up 2 videos homie.
> *


Yea let me get it.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Oct 22 2007, 05:37 PM~9059561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn U should have told my ass to move out the way :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 07:45 PM~9059612
> *Damn U should have told my ass to move out the way  :0  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH CUZ WE DIDNT WANT 2 C UR COWBOY BOOTS!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2007, 06:01 PM~9059771
> *YEAH CUZ WE DIDNT WANT 2 C UR COWBOY BOOTS!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> *


TEX keepin it real :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 08:09 PM~9059849
> *TEX keepin it real  :biggrin:
> *



I THOUGHT CHINGO BLING ONLY DID THAT :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2007, 06:10 PM~9059856
> *I THOUGHT CHINGO BLING ONLY DID THAT :0  :0
> *


How many muthafuckas you know can hop out the lo lo in cowboy boots, hit the switch, drop the ass, lock up the front and just start wiping his shit down like it aint shit


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 06:14 PM~9059895
> *How many muthafuckas you know can hop out the lo lo in cowboy boots, hit the switch, drop the ass, lock up the front and just start wiping his shit down like it aint shit
> *


1


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 22 2007, 04:02 PM~9058807
> *so its here in texas now??
> *


yes sir


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 08:14 PM~9059895
> *How many muthafuckas you know can hop out the lo lo in cowboy boots, hit the switch, drop the ass, lock up the front and just start wiping his shit down like it aint shit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THE AWARD FOR THE 2007 HOPTOBERFEST BEST OF SHOW TROPHY PRESENTED BY THE MAJESTICS D/FW. WENT TO SAM TORRES OF THE TORRES EMPIRE.*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NIIICE


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 22 2007, 04:52 PM~9059197
> *I KNOW SOMEBODY IN TEMPLE IS NOT TRYING TO TALK ABOUT ME "THE PEOPLES'S CHOICE", BUT I KNOW HE IS CAUSE IT AIN'T SHIT TO DO DOWN THERE BUT WATCH 18 WHEELERS PASS BY!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL....so how many people chose u??lol....its on buddy come houston...and u better have my hat..lol....im gonna try and remember 2 bring ur shirt...oh yeah what da hell was u doin on this pic??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*AND HERE IS A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR ROLL'N. I WOULD HAVE CALLED AND TOLD YOU THIS BUT YOUR PHONE IS STILL CUT OFF. THANKS FOR NOT COMMING OUT. HARD IN THE PAINT COVERED IT PROPER!
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/HOPTOBERFEST_2007/DSC08560Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MORE LIKE NO SHOW VIDEOS
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/HOPTOBERFEST_2007/DSC08558Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
C GOT PAID!
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/HOPTOBERFEST_2007/DSC08561Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HARD IN THE PAINT ON TOP!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TEXAS FINEST VIDEOS ALSO COVERED THA SHOW !!!!
VOL.6 COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

chillin' at Tony's :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

NICE PICTURES ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 07:14 PM~9059895
> *How many muthafuckas you know can hop out the lo lo in cowboy boots, hit the switch, drop the ass, lock up the front and just start wiping his shit down like it aint shit
> *


 :0


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

RAYMOND I GOT YOUR HAT (xxxtra big) YOU JUST MAKE IT TO HOUSTON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

*I got this on myspace...2day..Starts this thursday Oct. 25th...Looks like next weeks meeting will be 30mins long.......*

THIS THURSDAY GRAND OPENING CARIBBEAN NIGHTS.

JARRO KAFE
10319 FINELL ST
DALLAS, TX 75220
( SERV RD AT NORTHWEST HWY AND I-35 )

EVERY THURSDAY TROPICAL MUSIC: SALSA, MERENGUE, AND BACHATA.

FREE SALSA LESSONS 9:00 - 10:00

FREE COVER ALL NIGHT.

DJ LEO MIX PLAYING THE BEST TROPICAL MUSIC IN DFW.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*happy birthday henry........*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

* Did anyone else see this???? *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BEFOREKOLOR_85_@Oct 21 2007, 08:50 PM~9052970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I seen it ! LOL


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHAT ABOUT HENRY DAMN LOOKS LIKE HE WAS BLEEDING


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What happened anyway? Henry you should of called me I would of fixed the problem..... :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

tonys shit lookin good as fuk


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 24 2007, 12:07 PM~9072312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 24 2007, 12:14 PM~9072346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I would like to say a BIG THANKS to DIRTY SANCHEZ for getting me out to da HOPTOBER FEST...

I also would like to thank err one from the park who showed me some texas hospitality...thanx for the love...

To those who purchased videos from me... a extra special thanx to you guys...

I really enjoyed myself too the fullest..can't wait till next year....

A big props to the guy who traveled from Saginaw to come to the event...wus good snow ? I see you homie.. Ill call you later so we can politic...

Be on the look out for volume 6.....it will be ready for odessa show...yes I will be there....goin HARD IN DA PAINT


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I would like to say a BIG THANKS to DIRTY SANCHEZ for getting me out to da HOPTOBER FEST...

I also would like to thank err one from the park who showed me some texas hospitality...thanx for the love...

To those who purchased videos from me... a extra special thanx to you guys...

I really enjoyed myself too the fullest..can't wait till next year....

A big props to the guy who traveled from Saginaw to come to the event...wus good snow ? I see you homie.. Ill call you later so we can politic...

Be on the look out for volume 6.....it will be ready for odessa show...yes I will be there....goin HARD IN DA PAINT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 24 2007, 12:34 PM~9072449
> *I would like to say a BIG THANKS to DIRTY SANCHEZ for getting me out to da HOPTOBER FEST...
> 
> I also would like to thank err one from the park who showed me some texas hospitality...thanx for the love...
> ...



YEAH 4 SO HOMIE GET AT ME LOCO GOOD C N U AGAIN FROM WAY BACC!!!!! :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WIN THE VOL.6 HIT THE SHELVES I C ALL THE HOMIE N 1-5 GOOD SHIT LOC KEEP PUT N THAT HOT SHIT OUT THERE THE REAL DEAL U KNOW HOW WE DO :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

DIRTY SANCHEZ GOOD MEETIN U HOMIE STAY UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Who's truck? Anymore pictures of it?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE+Oct 24 2007, 10:32 AM~9072437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TOO HOMIE!


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

bad ass picnic... thanks 2 da guys who posted them bad ass piks... till next time..


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Oct 24 2007, 11:26 AM~9072882
> *bad ass picnic...  thanks 2 da guys who posted them bad ass piks... till next time..
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 10:43 AM~9072520
> *Who's truck? Anymore pictures of it?
> 
> 
> ...


A new member from Down 2 Clown CC I believe. I've seen the truck on the road at nights and I plan to take some pictures of the fireworks that it gives off soon. 

For those that know me, my photos will be back soon ( maybe next month ) and rep'n in 2008


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 25 2007, 11:03 AM~9080980
> *
> 
> For those that know me, my photos will be back soon ( maybe next month ) and rep'n in 2008
> *


ABOUT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 24 2007, 10:34 AM~9072449
> *I would like to say a BIG THANKS to DIRTY SANCHEZ for getting me out to da HOPTOBER FEST...
> 
> I also would like to thank err one from the park who showed me some texas hospitality...thanx for the love...
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAhpuVhbvKg</a>

:nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 22 2007, 06:01 PM~9060385
> *AND HERE IS A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR ROLL'N. I WOULD HAVE CALLED AND TOLD YOU THIS BUT YOUR PHONE IS STILL CUT OFF. THANKS FOR NOT COMMING OUT. HARD IN THE PAINT COVERED IT PROPER!
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/HOPTOBERFEST_2007/DSC08560Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> MORE LIKE NO SHOW VIDEOS
> ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I wanted to let everyone know about the John R. Good Elementary school Fall Fest in Irving, Tx. They are having their annual fundraiser and need help by asking if anyone wants to volunteer by bringing a lowrider car from 11am till 3pm only. They will be serving pizza to any volunteers that bring their rides for exibition. This is mainly for the kids to take pics next to the rides which the kids will NOT be allowed to touch. Anyone interested in going pm me to get more details. I will get back on here later today to add the exact address to the event. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

1200 E. Union Bower in Irving. This is the correct address for the John R. Good Fall Festival if anyone is interested in going. The time is from 11am till 3pm only so come on out and help you a school in need.


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 09:43 AM~9072520
> *Who's truck? Anymore pictures of it?
> 
> 
> ...












this is davids truck a member of DOWN II CLOWN CAR CLUB there is more pics on the myspace page.


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 22 2007, 06:01 PM~9060385
> *AND HERE IS A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR ROLL'N. I WOULD HAVE CALLED AND TOLD YOU THIS BUT YOUR PHONE IS STILL CUT OFF. THANKS FOR NOT COMMING OUT. HARD IN THE PAINT COVERED IT PROPER!
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/HOPTOBERFEST_2007/DSC08560Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> MORE LIKE NO SHOW VIDEOS
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Bad azz picnic!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 31 2007, 03:03 AM~9120745
> *Bad azz picnic!!!
> 
> *


:thumbsup: x2


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 07:27 AM~9003909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

did anyone see this clown at the picnic.........

word around town is he fell in love with himself.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

DON'T HATE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 31 2007, 02:09 PM~9123649
> *DON'T HATE!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 31 2007, 01:09 PM~9123649
> *DON'T HATE!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2007, 02:13 PM~9123684
> *:roflmao:
> *


Homeboys come back was dont hate !


If I wanted to hate I would just post this other pic I got ! 

:biggrin: and you know which one TIM ! :biggrin: *Du2ce*


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 31 2007, 02:59 PM~9123585
> *
> *



I NEED THE NEW ONE WHEN IT COME'S OUT!!!!!!!!!!

GOT ALL THE OTHER'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 31 2007, 01:16 PM~9123712
> *I NEED THE NEW ONE WHEN IT COME'S OUT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOT ALL THE OTHER'S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


VOL 6 is the one that covers Hoptober Fest right ??


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2007, 03:18 PM~9123729
> *VOL 6 is the one that covers Hoptober Fest right ??
> *



THATS WHAT IM KNOW N !!!!!!!!!! Y I NEED IT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 31 2007, 01:19 PM~9123735
> *THATS WHAT IM KNOW N !!!!!!!!!! Y I NEED IT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Cee said it would be out in 2 weeks.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2007, 03:22 PM~9123753
> *Cee said it would be out in 2 weeks.
> *



4 SHO NEED THAT ONE :thumbsup: 


WHATS GOOD??????


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## B===Donkey Puch (Aug 28, 2007)

_*FLIP SIDE CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE *_


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2007, 11:18 AM~9123729
> *VOL 6 is the one that covers Hoptober Fest right ??
> *


Yes sir


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 1 2007, 11:44 AM~9130794
> *Yes sir
> *


can't wait....


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I am kinda delayed on volume 6.. I thought 2 weeks but it looks like it will be ready a week before odessa show....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 1 2007, 11:48 AM~9130813
> *I am kinda delayed on volume 6.. I thought 2 weeks but it looks like it will be ready a week before odessa show....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------

